# Lyft, no tips?



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have been a part time Uber driver for some time now and recently decided to give Lyft a try. In two days, I have done 8 Lyft trips (all local, $5-$15 fare) but have 't received a single tip yet (from what I can tell reading the daily summary). Is this within normal range? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Not typical, but sometimes you do get strings of passengers that don't tip. I usually see tips from just less than half of my passengers - but I've definitely had a string of 6-8 no-tip trip days.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Drove Saturday night, 22 trips got me $19 in tips. Drove Sunday morning, 8 trips got me $16 in tips. 
It varies, even did 2 lyft lines on sunday, got tips from both people, really didnt expect tips from those 2 trips especially since on guy was running late to work and requested lyft line. the other trip was some 18 year old girl who came out 5minutes after i had hit arrived. She didnt seem to like me. Woke up and checked and she gave me a $5. REALLY SURPRISED by the people who tipped me. Lesson learned to not judge by the way people act or look.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

tips will come - you probably had a string of former Uber riders using their promo $5 discount rides.
Here's a good day for me, notice the $5 tip on a $4 fare:


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I have driven more than 1,200 trips with Lyft (while driving for both Lyft and UberX) since last December and have found that approximately 35 to 40% of Lyft riders will tip. Most of my tips have been for $1 or $2 dollars, but $5 tips are not unusual. I have kept very detailed records of all my Lyft trips and can tell you that I have averaged $1.21 in tips over my 1,200+ trips, with Saturday and Sunday being the best tipping days.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the information and encouragement! Another question: I just cancelled a Lyft trip for " passenger is not here," do I see the cancellation fee showing up on the screen right away?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

andaas said:


> Not typical, but sometimes you do get strings of passengers that don't tip. I usually see tips from just less than half of my passengers - but I've definitely had a string of 6-8 no-tip trip days.


Agree - I received $1 in tips last week on Lyft. I have not yet decided what to spend it on. Usually though, tips for me are around 5% of gross. Better than a poke in the eye, but nothing to get excited over.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

No, Pats Fan, you will not see the cancel fee anywhere until the next day on your Daily Driver Summary email. It will display near the bottom as "Passenger Cancelations (#)" amount, a separate line item. I believe the reason for this delay (sadly) is to allow the customer an opportunity to dispute the charge and have it reversed.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Friendly Jack!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys seem to have a better attitude than those guber drivers. I just got approved for Lyft and am going out tomorrow. I will try to get an uber going in to town and keep it on Lyft while there to get my $1000 sign up fee.


----------



## er1c_b (Sep 16, 2015)

Choochie said:


> You guys seem to have a better attitude than those guber drivers. I just got approved for Lyft and am going out tomorrow. I will try to get an uber going in to town and keep it on Lyft while there to get my $1000 sign up fee.


Make sure you keep any and all emails pertaining to the bonus $$$


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Have done a few more Lyft trips, earned $3 tips from 2. I agree with a previous comment that some "new" Lyft riders are Uber users taking advantage of the $5 Lyft promotion-you can actually tell . Anyway, I like Lyft and would like to increase my time driving Lyft


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Just to add, still mostly short trips forme so far, so it is below my per hr earning goal that I feel would be worth the time. I need to do a better job figuring out where to find the longer trips people on this forum have been talking avout


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> Have done a few more Lyft trips, earned $3 tips from 2.


Look at it this way... your tips cover more than half the commission you paid Lyft.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> where to find the longer trips


Luxury hotels near some corporate HQ on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday early morning. Those business travelers are hightailing it back to the airport very early morning to maximize their "travel day". They get home before noon but don't have to report back to the office until tomorrow.... because, y'know, travel day. Early morning will have less competition for you, as the night owls have turned in by 4am, and the early risers are home waiting for the first ping. 
You want to be nearest the hotel to get the ping others are waiting at home to get.

I hit the hotel parking lot at 5:30am, grab their wifi, drink my coffee and listen to podcasts. An airport run for me is $40, then I check in downtown for the morning guys needing a ride from their downtown hotels to that corporate HQ.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

er1c_b said:


> Make sure you keep any and all emails pertaining to the bonus $$$


Yes, thank you. I signed up through a link and emailed them for a written confirmation. They are so slow. Any suggestions? They have emailed promos to me for $1000 to me and $1000 to a friend that I sign up so I would think they would honor my $1000 sign up. No one referred me per se. I'm sure the link I found on this site was paid to someone, but I have to do 50 rides the first month. I'm not sure it is that busy and I can only work a few days a week for a few hours. Not sure I will be able to make that number anyway and I won't sit around waiting for a ping.


----------



## er1c_b (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that when I signed up, the bonus was 30 rides, 30 days for $500. I finished one night with 32 rides total and asked them on Twitter - @AskLyft

They checked my account and said the promotion was for 60 rides in 30 days for $750.

I'm now at 55 rides with about 3 days left. Will let you know if I do get it or not.


----------



## er1c_b (Sep 16, 2015)

Finished the night with my 62 rides. Got an email from Lyft saying that I just earned $750 by doing 60 rides.


----------

